
Airplane contrails are changing the climate – Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists - Harperdog
https://thebulletin.org/2019/07/airplane-contrails-are-changing-the-climate/#.XTCSqqYrZLo.hackernews
======
bradknowles
No, man — they’re “chemtrails”. Don’t you know nothin’?

/s

